# florida troubles



## BoxcarBenji (May 3, 2007)

I have been told that hitchiking in Florida is illegal.

However, when I passed through last year I didn't have any trouble with the cops.

I have heard different stories.

I usually hitch down the I-95 SOUTH and ran into another traveller and had just gotten a written warning from a florida state trooper.

We talked for a bit and made our way up north to Asheville and we later found out he had a warrant for VAGRANCY.

How can you get dicked with by the authorities just for 'loitoring' at a rest stop?

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't that what a rest stop is for?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Benji:ADD ME ON MS!!


----------



## chickenbone (May 3, 2007)

*omair00 wrote:*


> Benji:ADD ME ON MS!!



would you cut that out already. add people to your MS on MS, not here. 


I have a lot of fond memories from rest stops...


----------



## Bendixontherails (May 3, 2007)

yep, that's what they're for... but only for the capitalist fuckers in their petro-suckers. you're not 'cooperating' if you're walking.


OMAIR- if you are trying to get someone to delete your account, as per your earlier questions, why don't you message the siteboss and ask? 
or just keep pissin people off.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 3, 2007)

*Bendixontherails wrote:*


> OMAIR- if you are trying to get someone to delete your account, as per your earlier questions, why don't you message the siteboss and ask? or just keep pissin people off.



Or take his own life...


----------



## BoxcarBenji (May 4, 2007)

i never had a problem with rest stops.. but i still don't know how or why it would be illegal to stand there and loiter...


i mean shit.


it's a fuckin REST STOP


for cryin out loud.




is it really a punishable offense?


----------



## Mady (May 4, 2007)

Hitchhiking is illegal in just about every state, but the hitchin laws dont matter when you choose not to obey. Its illegal in IL where i live and i do it all the time with no hassle. This is only the second case ive heard of someone getting in trouble for this, the first being a family whos car broke down and while hitching to a gas station got arrested. Le sigh.



"Oh judge what good are your laws! The good people don't need them and the bad people don't follow them!"

Post edited by: Mady, at: 2007/05/04 02:36


----------



## BoxcarBenji (May 4, 2007)

*Mady wrote:*


> Hitchhiking is illegal in just about every state, but the hitchin laws dont matter when you choose not to obey. Its illegal in IL where i live and i do it all the time with no hassle. This is only the second case ive heard of someone getting in trouble for this, the first being a family whos car broke down and while hitching to a gas station got arrested. Le sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks a lot for the info. I have been doing a bit of research hearing there fidning loopholes about hitching. I've hitched across the country several times and never had a problem until this. I never even knew that police enforced these laws.


thanks for the reply.


----------

